# Nike Romaleos - where to buy in the UK?



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I can only find Strength shop and they have sold out. I fancy myself either these or the Adipowers but adidas always feel a bit narrow for me...

Would be great to actually try some on as they are a big investment


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

tried online mate?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, thats the problem. Just one place has them - can't even buy them from the Nike website


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

I only know of Strengthshop, got a buddy who works in a nike store and he'd never heard of them till i asked either.

Gotta wait for a restock or inport i think


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Yes, thats the problem. Just one place has them - can't even buy them from the Nike website


try giving their customer service a call on 02076604453, a little while back i was struggling to find a basketball jersey small enough for my 3yr old boy, called adidas and they managed to source on for me..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Apparently Strengthshop actually had my size and they arrived today!

 )


----------

